# Changing the oil in your new Arteon at home? Here's a quick guide.



## Drakan290 (Jan 25, 2020)

Haven't seen anything on the internet on "How to Change your VW Arteon's Oil (E888 2.0L Gas Engine)" So I thought I would put together a quick guide for anyone who cares enough to do this in your garage. Since I finally hit 10000 miles, and didn't feel like paying the dealer to do it (plus it's nice to learn how your vehicles work in case you've gotta do it somewhere without a dealer), so here we go.

You will need:
Volkswagen VW Audi Oil Filter 06L-115-562-B
6 quarts of 5w30 (VW 504 spec) or 0w30 (VW 502 spec). I found that Castrol, Valvoline and Mobil all make "European Blend" oils that fill one of these two specs. The Arteon owners manual says you can use either one. Personally since I found it cheap on Amazon, I used 5w30, but the operating specs are basically the same.
T45 bit with a socket set that fits the bit head
T25 screwdriver or bit
1 1/4 or 32mm socket for the oil filter plastic cover


It's really easy. You need a socket wrench with a 1/2" driver, a T45 and a T25 bit, and a handle. (Or, if you're fancy, use a T25 screwdriver). You'll absolutely need the T40 socket driver however, because the plug is a T45, as well as the three back screws on the underbelly plastic protector.



So, first things first. Jack your car up and put jack stands under it. The jack points are on the side of the car, right behind the wheel. They look like circles. I put my jack stands under the lower control arm cradles.

Once you've got it jacked up, it should look like this:










Zoom into the back where the 3 T45 bolts are:












I highlighted the screws you need to remove to get the belly pan off. You'll have to press down on two tabs at the front of the chin of the bumper and push backwards to get the belly pan off. Once it's off, move it out of the way.


You want to then, on the left (looking towards the rear of the car) look for the black pan with a sensor attached to it. Don't look at the right pan, that's the transmission fluid pan (you'd screw up bigtime if you drained this).










First, remove your oil fill cap in the engine bay, to help the oil drain quicker.

Then, remove that T45 bolt on the oil pan with a socket wrench and a T40 bit, it's going to be on there pretty tight. Put your pan under the stream and watch it drain away.










Again, its the one on the left, if you're looking towards the rear of the car.


After that, you want to go up top and undo the oil filter. The socket size is SAE 1 1/4 or metric 32mm. It's the part highlighted in red here:










It actually auto-drains out, so do this while you have the drain plug undone. Once all the oil is gone, reinstall the new filter and torque it down to spec (25.5NM, use a torque wrench please, it's plastic)


Once you're done with this, put a new crush washer on your oil drain plug and screw it back in with your T40 bit, taking care not to over-tighten it (20-25lb/ft torque).


Go back up top and fill the engine with around 5.5 quarts of oil, (Fill marked in blue on the pic above) and check using your dipstick when you're full.
If you need to add a bit more, do that. But don't add all 6 quarts off the top and overfill. You can always underfill and fill more, but once you overfill you're screwed.

Protop: A funnel won't fit into this oil fill tube, so take care not to spill _*EVERYWHERE*_ like I did. Get a shallow funnel.











Finally, put the belly pan back on. Use the picture above, but in reverse, to put it back on. You'll probably have to use a socket on those T45 bolts to get them properly seated and locked down.




*TO RESET THE MAINTENANCE OR OIL CHANGE WARNING ON YOUR ARTEON*

This is with the digital dash, but I assume it's the same for my other analog brethren. I had to look up a European Passat video on how to do this.

1. Hold down the brake pedal, and the "0.0" odometer trip reset button
2. Hit your start button
3. Let go of the 0.0 button
4. A menu should show up allowing you to reset the maintenance interval warning.



That's it! Enjoy your newly changed Arteon's oil! Drive her hard with her new oil!


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Excellent write-up :thumbup::thumbup:
Perhaps we should consider asking the mods for a sub-forum for How-To DIY guides. That way they don't get buried under the usual threads.
Or a sticky like this one: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...icial-MKVI-Golf-R-forum-FAQ-DIY-Builds-thread


----------



## pistols07 (Jul 6, 2010)

How safe are these lower control arm cradles as a jack stand point? Any potential damage?


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

Good write up but a couple comments/corrections are needed. FYI, I just performed my 2nd oil change today. 

1) Torx Bits for the lower engine shield are *T25 & T45* not T20 & T40. There are four T25 screws on one side of the lower shield, and three on the other side, plus the one at the front for a total of eight T25 and three T45. 

2) Torx bit to remove the drain plug is also a *T45* not T40

3) I also recommend always changing the crush washer on the drain plug every oil change. This is a crush washer and not the flat aluminum washer, so single use only. 

4) My underhood sticker specifically states to use *0w-30 viscosity meeting 504 spec.* I'm following that instead of the manual 

5) It is necessary to remove the engine cover to remove the oil filter as you showed. Why they didn't design enough clearance in the first place kind of annoys me.

6) In theory you could fill without a funnel and not make a mess. I thought I could, but after having the quart bottle burp and spill some anyway, I ended up using one. Needs to have a very narrow outlet


----------



## JettaVR6mk (Dec 28, 2000)

randyvr6 said:


> Good write up but a couple corrections are needed. FYI, I just performed my 2nd oil change today.
> 
> 4) My underhood sticker specifically states to use *0w-30 viscosity meeting 504 spec.* I'm following that instead of the manual


This is a great point. The manual even states that you should follow any labels on the car if they don't match what's in the manual.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

randyvr6 said:


> ....3) I recommend always changing the crush washer on the drain plug every oil change. This is a crush washer and not the flat aluminum washer, so single use only....


Not necessary if you have no leak or seeping.


----------



## iambobo22 (Mar 10, 2020)

*Oil Change*

Just finished my 10k oil change on 2019 VW Arteon in my garage. This article was very helpful. Thanks for taking the time to take pictures and give step by step instructions.


----------



## attofarad (Apr 17, 2014)

You can get a VW funnel, seen in Charles' Golf R oil change video. I don't have this, but it seems that it should fit and work well.

ECS Tuning has a different funnel.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

I have that funnel from ECS.. so much better. I did it on my friends R without it and it was horrible. I did it with the funnel on my Arteon and I literally just dumped the oil in the funnel and let it do its thing.

Also, I bought the dual power extractor from ECS/Schweban. So much cleaner and easier. Only drawback is cleaning the hose. The extractor itself i just left it with a layer of oil in it. 

I have a box of Mobil1 0W-40 thats 502 spec and a box of Mobil1 ESP 0W-30 thats 504 spec.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Since the filter is on top of the engine, getting a basic hand pump oil extractor off Amazon and just sucking the oil out the dipstick tube from the top is a LOT easier and a LOT quicker. No jackstands, no shield removals, none of that messing around - just suck it out the tube (yes, it gets all of it). Don't need to worry about the crush washer either.

I do oil changes on my Tiguan in literally 20 minutes this way, and I can do it while wearing nice clothes.

Nice write-up, but you could literally cut 2/3 of your post out if you just sucked the oil out of the dipstick tube, topside...which is also what the dealer does.

1) Take dipstick out and suck oil out of dipstick tube with extractor
2) Loosen filter and let it drain, then replace filter
3) Fill new oil
4) Reset service indicator


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

puma1552 said:


> if you just sucked the oil out of the dipstick tube, topside...*which is also what the dealer does*.


Hmmm...so why does the dealer put the car on a lift & hoist it up & pull the drain plug?


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Hmmm...so why does the dealer put the car on a lift & hoist it up & pull the drain plug?


They don't here, per my service manager.

Regardless, there's no reason to crawl under the car if the filter is on the top. So much easier to just suck it out.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

im just now coming up on my first oil change (this last year i have hardly driven my Arteon), how does me changing my oil myself effect the warranty if anything happens? can the dealership come back saying since i have no record of an oil change potential warranty work will not be covered?


----------



## attofarad (Apr 17, 2014)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> im just now coming up on my first oil change (this last year i have hardly driven my Arteon), how does me changing my oil myself effect the warranty if anything happens? can the dealership come back saying since i have no record of an oil change potential warranty work will not be covered?


Save your receipts (oil, filter). I just changed mine for the first time, and decided to use all VW OEM parts: oil, filter, and drain plug crush washer. I wrote it up like a shop would, including tag, date, mileage and VIN, listing part numbers, noted particles and 3 metal shavings found in filter inspection. I ordered the parts from ECS Tuning.

I had a cam chain tensioner go bad on my 2001 Passat, under warranty, and had no warranty problem even though I was missing one oil change receipt from a shop.


----------



## attofarad (Apr 17, 2014)

puma1552 said:


> Nice write-up, but you could literally cut 2/3 of your post out if you just sucked the oil out of the dipstick tube, topside...which is also what the dealer does.
> 
> 1) Take dipstick out and suck oil out of dipstick tube with extractor
> 2) Loosen filter and let it drain, then replace filter
> ...


I have an oil sucker, but chose to get under the car for inspection purposes this time.

I suggest letting the filter drain before extracting the oil. From the shape of the pan, the sucker method will not leave much oil behind. I might jack car a bit from the left side (driver in US) before extracting, to tilt the pan so as to get a tiny bit more out, but it doesn't really matter.


----------



## attofarad (Apr 17, 2014)

Regarding the oil drain bolt and crush washer: Apparently the bolt/washer/pan was painted after assembly. When the bolt is removed, it looks like it has a flange and no washer. The "flange" is the washer, and will pop off easily. I was initially trying to pick loose the washer from the "flange" before realizing my mistake.


----------



## CustomBuilder (Mar 7, 2017)

OIL Sucker , Haaa LOL Oil Evacuation system , or Oil Change Pump Out like they use for Inborad Boat Motors . . 

Yes those are like $40 bucks easy to use especially in Cold Weather . . 

Does this New Model - now that's been out awhile have a Transmission Level Monitor or Dip Stick ?

Do these New Motors have Built in Oil Monitor systems Based on Miles & Type of Driving * Hard Mountain Driving * vs all Highway vs all City Driving . . ?

Now that VW and Like have had Issues with Past Motors , have they Installed Oil Pressure sensor that Actually Lets Owner - Know - When 
Oil Level Temperature is Climbing Higher then Normal ? Or Oil Pressure is slightly Lower then Normal ?

Instead of a Light when Oil is Actually Gone or NO Pressure @ all ( Throws Light ) ?_?

Europe use to have these , What's Deal Screw all American's or American Unions are Just Plain F&*$$ Us


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

VW manuals are notoriously confusing for oil specifications. All you need is to make sure the oil you use meets the certification on the sticker under the hood, much more straight forward. 

If you have the 504 sticker, I'd suggest VW 504 since it is a newer, tougher spec from VW (actually one of the most stringent for any manufacturer) and is formulated for newer engines with lower Sulphur fuel, it may keep the engine cleaner than the much older VW 502 spec. You won't find VW 504 oils at Walmart, but you can now get it straight from the dealer departments for as little as 6 bucks a quart. On line is also an alternative of course.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

But... I found this at walmart.. not under hood sticker spec but its 504 spec.. 



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mobil-1-European-Car-Formula-Full-Synthetic-Motor-Oil-0W-40-5-Quart/23636902


----------



## attofarad (Apr 17, 2014)

Jack-e-son said:


> But... I found this at walmart.. not under hood sticker spec but its 504 spec..
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mobil-1-European-Car-Formula-Full-Synthetic-Motor-Oil-0W-40-5-Quart/23636902


That is a 502/505 spec oil, not 504. I haven't found any locally available (or Amazon) 0w30 504 oils in a 5qt jug, just the 1qt.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

.... My apologies. I searched for ESP 0W-30 which is 504 spec but they showed results for 0W-40 which yes, is 502 spec.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

Jack-e-son said:


> But... I found this at walmart.. not under hood sticker spec but its 504 spec..
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mobil-1-European-Car-Formula-Full-Synthetic-Motor-Oil-0W-40-5-Quart/23636902


Like he said that is a VW 502 oil, not 504. Very good oil but much different formulation, full SAPS and with high calcium not the best match for new DI engines. The VW 504 is mid SAPS with a low calcium formula better for DI.

Over the counter here you can get VW 504 at Napa (M1 ESP 0w30) which goes on sale every once in a while for 6 bucks a quart. Same oil your dealer will sell you as OEM VW Audi 0w30 for about the same price. They (Napa) also have a Valvoline that is 504 I think.

Advance carries Pennzoil Euro XL 0w30 which is 504 but they don't typically include it in their oil change specials so it's about 10 bucks a quart, ouch.


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

Keep an eye out for Napa sales on the Mobil 1 504 oil. You can grab it for $4.99 or $5.99 a quart multiple times a year. They just started stocking Valvoline 504 spec oil also, but it comes in a 20 quart bag in a box. It comes out to $6.99 a quart regular price.

Valvoline XL-III


----------



## attofarad (Apr 17, 2014)

Anybody find tiny red and green flecks in their filter pleats, and some metal shavings/bits? Charles (humblemechanic) postulated that it might be plastigauge, but I don't know that the factory would be using such. This was my first oil change, ~4k miles.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

Interesting, never seen that before, and I was one of those nerds who even cut filters open to look at. Don't have to now with cartridges.


----------



## CustomBuilder (Mar 7, 2017)

Cool Love It more Owners should be Inspecting the H is Going On . . 

First Up were the so called Metal Particles - Magnetic ?

Second Up . the Color Items are most Likely little left over from " LockTite " being used . . . 

I'd grab one of those small pcs. with Two pair of Tweaser's see If those color Particles stretch


----------



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

Oil related question - 

I just bought a new arteon r-line. Had an MK6 GLI before.. I know it's the same engine, maybe a different configuration.. Anyone know if the oil filter is the same? It was in the same exact spot as the GLI 2.0 TSI. I know the oil was different, interestingly enough. I used FRAM CH11784


----------



## CustomBuilder (Mar 7, 2017)

_*You should Read Up on Filter & Testing of Filter Media - as it will Surprise You . . *_


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

Filters can change for seemingly inexplicable reasons, but Fram has an excellent look up tool on their site I'd verify size there first.


----------



## CustomBuilder (Mar 7, 2017)

LOOK UP TOOL - REALLY ~ It's all about the Parts Inside doing * Better then Expected *as they Should !
The Boss : Like By-Pass Valves are Super Important !




Oil Filters :


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I would not use the front pivots of the control arm for your jackstands, they are not designed to hold the weight of the car.

Replying to another question, the Arteon has an oil LEVEL sensor at the bottom of the oil pan, which illuminates a warning if the oil level is a quart low. You can safely continue to drive the car if it is a quart low, but you should add oil as soon as possible.

This is in addition to the oil PRESSURE warning, which illuminates when the engine has not enough oil pressure, which requires an immediate shut-off of the engine to prevent damage.


----------



## Drakan290 (Jan 25, 2020)

CC'ed said:


> I would not use the front pivots of the control arm for your jackstands, they are not designed to hold the weight of the car.


There is nowhere else on the bottom of this car to put jackstands. Unless you plan on getting under it while you have to jacks on either front jack point, this is the only solution I figured out. Everything else is nowhere near load bearing.


----------



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

I did my 5K oil change. I used Castrol Edge 5W-30 A3/B4 European Formula Advanced Full Synthetic. I see that is covers VW 502 and 505. If that's not what the engine takes, I will find an alternative for next time as I change every 5K. Couldn't find 0W anything at the time, and I was due for a change. I went down to my hood to verify that it indeed says 0W-30 VW 504. I guess my mistake was when i saw the VW #s on the oil itself in-store, I figured it would work. 

I already know that 5W-30 and 0W-30 is just a difference in weight/viscosity but it's really the same. I would be hesitant to believe that I'm going to be causing any sort of damage.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Purely my observation.. But.. first oil change I used 5w-30 VW502 and VW oil filter. no real difference. second oil change i used 0w-30 with a KN oil filter and it felt like it had more torque off the line. It could just be a placebo effect but that's what I feel. My next one is due in a few months, which will be at the dealer because of maintenance package.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Buy an extractor and do it from the top, it's a lot easier.


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

+1 for extractor use, easiest oil change ever, 15 minutes, no mess. I’ve been using it for 6 yrs on my GTI.


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

This thread is relevant to my interests. I have zero faith in a local dealer getting the car up on ramps, removing the undertray, NOT losing/stripping any bolts, and not damaging any of my alloys. If some of the dealers are using the suction method, the car can remain on the ground and all they need to do is pop the engine cover, and the painted bolt and crush washer can remain in place. 

Happy days, I will ask around and find a VW garage willing to suck!

This is all to get an oil-service stamp in the electronic book!


----------



## Bigmick777 (Nov 9, 2020)

How do you reset when you don't have the 0.0 reset button?

I have mib 3 pro, 2020 arteon and there is no trip reset on the dash?


----------



## Y-Not (Oct 4, 2019)

randyvr6 said:


> 5) It is necessary to remove the engine cover to remove the oil filter as you showed. Why they didn't design enough clearance in the first place kind of annoys me.


What’s the process for removing the engine cover? Does just pull off?


----------



## attofarad (Apr 17, 2014)

Y-Not said:


> What’s the process for removing the engine cover? Does just pull off?


There are some screws to remove in the under-engine plastic cover. I don't remember how many. I did it that way for the first oil change, but I typically just use an extractor. Suck out the oil through the dipstick tube. No need to raise the car or take off that cover. Especially on this engine, which has the oil filter right on top. You could do the entire thing in dress clothes.

Because of the low front end, and those rubberry/plastic air dams in front of the wheels, it is difficult to use ramps on the front end. I think I will just remove those air dams ( 2 screws, each side) next time I want to use ramps (maybe for brake fluid flush next week).

EDIT TO ADD: If you were talking about the top engine cover, it just pulls off.


----------



## frankfortarteon (6 mo ago)

The 2022 Arteon with a Evo4 engine according to the owners manual requires 0W-30 oil. The owner manual says synth oil change interval is 7,500 - 10,000 miles, I prefer to change oil in all my cars every 5000 miles. So between the free oil changes that the dealer offers for 2 years, I plan to change the oil my self every 5000 mi after the initial change after the 1000 mile break-in period. I buy my oil, filter and drain plug from FCP euro so it is only only a one time buy plus cost to ship the oil back. 

I have never changed oil at the dealership for all the new cars I have bought. I just keep receipts just in case there is a warranty issue.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

frankfortarteon said:


> The 2022 Arteon with a Evo4 engine according to the owners manual requires 0W-30 oil. The owner manual says synth oil change interval is 7,500 - 10,000 miles, I prefer to change oil in all my cars every 5000 miles. So between the free oil changes that the dealer offers for 2 years, I plan to change the oil my self every 5000 mi after the initial change after the 1000 mile break-in period. I buy my oil, filter and drain plug from FCP euro so it is only only a one time buy plus cost to ship the oil back.
> 
> I have never changed oil at the dealership for all the new cars I have bought. I just keep receipts just in case there is a warranty issue.


Most Auto Parts stores accept used oil for free.. just saying. I been changing my oil with the extractor and bringing the whole container to Advanced Auto in NJ and they just told me to go to the back and empty it out. 5000 miles at home and the next 5000 miles at dealer.


----------



## Y-Not (Oct 4, 2019)

attofarad said:


> I typically just use an extractor. Suck out the oil through the dipstick tube.


this is intriguing. What do you use to aspirate the oil? I imagine a tube of some sorts and a vacuum pump?


----------



## CraigH (Jul 22, 2018)

Nice writeup by the OP. Same process for any transverse EA883 engine VW or Audi.

I would never use an extractor - that's for lazy owners who don't mind leaving the dregs in the pan.

Most automatic transmissions send fluid through the (in pan) filter before the pump. Practically all engines send the oil through the oil pump before the oil filter. Think about it.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Y-Not said:


> this is intriguing. What do you use to aspirate the oil? I imagine a tube of some sorts and a vacuum pump?





https://www.ecstuning.com/b-schwaben-parts/schwaben-6-liter-dual-powered-oil-extractor/025857sch01a~sch/






CraigH said:


> Nice writeup by the OP. Same process for any transverse EA883 engine VW or Audi.
> 
> I would never use an extractor - that's for lazy owners who don't mind leaving the dregs in the pan.
> 
> Most automatic transmissions send fluid through the (in pan) filter before the pump. Practically all engines send the oil through the oil pump before the oil filter. Think about it.


Some of us don't have the liberty of having jack, jack stands ramps, or the ability to go under the car. And some of us like to change their oil outside the recommended service intervals. So, it would get drained form the drain plug at the dealer at 10,000 mile intervals anyways. Oil will be changed at 5000 mile intervals.


----------



## CraigH (Jul 22, 2018)

Jack-e-son said:


> https://www.ecstuning.com/b-schwaben-parts/schwaben-6-liter-dual-powered-oil-extractor/025857sch01a~sch/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beg to perhaps differ. Many (most?) dealers use extractors. Check and see (if they will answer accurately). Mine did - quite displeased. Fortunately I performed oil changes in addition to the factory program service.


----------



## Y-Not (Oct 4, 2019)

CraigH said:


> Beg to perhaps differ. Many (most?) dealers use extractors. Check and see (if they will answer accurately). Mine did - quite displeased. Fortunately I performed oil changes in addition to the factory program service.


What don’t you like about using a vacuum pump?


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

Having problems finding a dealer here to service the car how I want it.
I want my oil sucked out, I do not want the undertray, screws, crush washer and sump plug interfered with.
Seems any deviation from "standard" their brains are unable to cope and they tell you they cannot do it.


----------



## CraigH (Jul 22, 2018)

Y-Not said:


> What don’t you like about using a vacuum pump?


Simple in the extreme. It does not get everything out - most specifically, any heavier than oil particles which will continue to build up ( down?  ). And as previously mentioned in post #44, engine oil goes thought the oil pump before reaching the filter. Unwelcome events do not happen overnight. Owners get to follow their own maintenance paths.

Another process we always follow on the street car and the race car is to fill the oil filter prior to installation. Obviously not possible on the as-delivered VW 4-cylinder engine.


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

Guys just on this.... My local place told me that on my model of car, it is a plastic sump plug. Upon further googling, it seems many of the newer VW engines not only came with a plastic sump plug, but a plastic oil pan at the bottom too.
Interested in two things here:
1) In the US are dealers sucking the oil out of the dipstick tube with extractors?
2) Are the newer Arteons actually now coming with plastic sumps too, like the Golfs etc?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

VW/Porsche/Audi dealers extract the oil thru the dipstick tube.
The oilpan has been plastic for a few years now, nothing new.


----------



## Y-Not (Oct 4, 2019)

attofarad said:


> EDIT TO ADD: If you were talking about the top engine cover, it just pulls off.


Yes, that's what I was talking about. So, just start pulling from a corner and work my way around it?


----------



## attofarad (Apr 17, 2014)

Y-Not said:


> Yes, that's what I was talking about. So, just start pulling from a corner and work my way around it?


Yes.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

attofarad said:


> Yes.


When the Deutsche Auto Parts channel tested an extractor literally only a drop of oil was left behind. That sold me. I bought one.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Drakan290 said:


> Haven't seen anything on the internet on "How to Change your VW Arteon's Oil (E888 2.0L Gas Engine)" So I thought I would put together a quick guide for anyone who cares enough to do this in your garage. Since I finally hit 10000 miles, and didn't feel like paying the dealer to do it (plus it's nice to learn how your vehicles work in case you've gotta do it somewhere without a dealer), so here we go.
> 
> You will need:
> Volkswagen VW Audi Oil Filter 06L-115-562-B
> ...


Nice write up. I dont bother going under any mqb cars, I suck it out up top with an oil extractor. It works perfectly well and it’s what the dealer does as well when you take it in.


----------



## Y-Not (Oct 4, 2019)

OK, just now getting the Schwaben extractor put together. The dipstick on my 2019 Arteon has clips on each side so that it's effective "locked" on the tube going to the oil pan. Is there some trick to getting the dipstick out? Also, the video I watched suggests the car should be hot when the oil is extracted. I want to make sure the tube that came with the extractor won't melt when I insert it into the dipstick tube. Can someone verify this - hot engine is ok for extracting the oil with the Schwaben extractor?


----------



## frankfortarteon (6 mo ago)

I understand using a oil extractor is less messy, what is the issue with going under a Volkswagen. I have been doing it for a few decades. Anything specific related to dealing with plastic oil pan and plastic oil drain plug?


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

frankfortarteon said:


> I understand using a oil extractor is less messy, what is the issue with going under a Volkswagen. I have been doing it for a few decades. Anything specific related to dealing with plastic oil pan and plastic oil drain plug?


The issue with going underneath is that it's a completely unnecessary, messy waste of time on a car that has an oil filter serviced from the topside.

Literally oil changes in top side filter VWs with an extractor take 20 minutes and can be done dressed in nice clothes.


----------



## Y-Not (Oct 4, 2019)

Well, my first oil change went really well. This oil extractor is really awesome. I was a bit surprised when I removed the oil cap on the engine and it has a sticker on it recommending Castrol oil. I used Mobil 1 0w30 synthetic so hopefully no problems.

Unfortunately, when I closed my garage door, one of the coil springs on it broke and now my cars are stuck in the garage until we get the spring replaced!


----------



## Cystum (Dec 8, 2020)

Drakan290 said:


> Haven't seen anything on the internet on "How to Change your VW Arteon's Oil (E888 2.0L Gas Engine)" So I thought I would put together a quick guide for anyone who cares enough to do this in your garage. Since I finally hit 10000 miles, and didn't feel like paying the dealer to do it (plus it's nice to learn how your vehicles work in case you've gotta do it somewhere without a dealer), so here we go.
> 
> You will need:
> Volkswagen VW Audi Oil Filter 06L-115-562-B
> ...


Fantastic write up.


----------



## Cystum (Dec 8, 2020)

Jack-e-son said:


> But... I found this at walmart.. not under hood sticker spec but its 504 spec..
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mobil-1-European-Car-Formula-Full-Synthetic-Motor-Oil-0W-40-5-Quart/23636902


I use Liqui Moly - Their oil is certified by VW.








Top Tec 4210 SAE 0W-30


Top class fully synthetic, low-viscosity and low-SAPS motor oil developed for use in numerous Volkswagen and Audi vehicles conforming to the VW Longlife III oil change practice. Use with extended oil change intervals as per manufacturer.




www.liqui-moly.com


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

I just had my second oil change service done at the dealership and I can confirm that they did not use an oil extractor. Interestingly, they replaced the drain plug. I asked why and they said it was standard procedure to do so. I never heard of that before. Usually it's just the drain plug washer. They also sent me another inspection video of the underside of my car which I'm sure the techs just hate to do but I do appreciate.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

Some of the VW plugs the washer is integral to the plug.

Makes not a lot of sense to me but the dealership replaces when they do it, they claim it is the correct way per VW so I do it too. Usually. 🙂


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

Some VW filters come with the drain plug. My brother in law ordered one for his MK6 GTI and it came with a drain plug.


----------



## Dkarteon (Oct 27, 2021)

CraigH said:


> Simple in the extreme. It does not get everything out - most specifically, any heavier than oil particles which will continue to build up ( down?  ). And as previously mentioned in post #44, engine oil goes thought the oil pump before reaching the filter. Unwelcome events do not happen overnight. Owners get to follow their own maintenance paths.
> 
> Another process we always follow on the street car and the race car is to fill the oil filter prior to installation. Obviously not possible on the as-delivered VW 4-cylinder engine.


You are not a smart man.


----------

